
Book Summary: “How to Develop a Perfect Memory” - prostoalex
https://fastertomaster.com/how-to-develop-a-perfect-memory-dominic-obrien/
======
RickJWagner
There are some interesting ideas there.

To me, these kinds of things are great mind hacks. If I can find even one
useful ideas that I can apply, I've bettered my mental abilities.

I'd gladly read 100 articles of junk for 1 that brings a tiny improvement.

------
AstralStorm
Why would you pay for a book that is not even close to cutting edge of
learning pop science?

------
masonic
Amazon affiliate link spam.

